# Items to order from the new BassPro 2008 Fishing Catalog



## ACarbone624 (Dec 31, 2007)

I couldn't resist. I saw so many lures that I wanted.....I had to place an order.

Strike King Bitsy Pond Minnow - a few of these
YUM Dancin Eel
Heddon Wounded Zara Spook
Heddon Pop'n Image
Lew's Speed Popper
Strike King Bleeding Jig
Uncle Bucks Mini Cranks - a few of these

Thats what I ordered so far. 

I'm also looking at a new rod/reel combo. Probably a baitcaster. 

Any of you guys have recomendations? I'll have to see what my budget is to see how much I can spend.

Thanks!


----------



## Nickk (Dec 31, 2007)

ACarbone624 said:


> YUM Dancin Eel






you gotta keep us posted on this, I dying to know if these work


----------



## Jim (Dec 31, 2007)

Nickk said:


> ACarbone624 said:
> 
> 
> > YUM Dancin Eel
> ...



How about a dancin eel tournament sometime this year? All you can use is that lure! I'll think about it.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 31, 2007)

Yeah, I figured i would give it a try. I'm willing to try anything.........that is in the fishing world! :shock:


----------



## shamoo (Jan 1, 2008)

That dancin eel tourney sounds like a winner, I'll have to pull mine out


----------



## redbug (Jan 1, 2008)

I have been very good this fall I haven't bought any tackle so far.
I did win 2 arrius rods and an ego net so I picked up 2 reels t give away as door prizes at the tournaments this season. 
I am planning a trip down to the fishing expo and then heading to bps 
in Baltimore my credit card will be smokin by the end of the day

Wayne


----------



## Nickk (Jan 1, 2008)

redbug said:


> I did win 2 arrius rods and an ego net




WOW!


Dancin' Eel contest sounds great!


----------



## bcritch (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's what I have so far. I'm still looking thru the plastics section

Yum Dancin Eel 
XPS Minnow 
Red Eye Shad 
X-Rap Xtreme Action Slashbait 
XPS Laser Eye Tender Toad 
SPRO Bronzeye Frog


----------



## Jim (Jan 3, 2008)

Before you guys order, Click on the link in the homepage. I get a percentage (affiliate or some crap) LOL! I dont know what it is and I have never gotten a penny from them. But If I do I will put it right back into tinboats.net. Supposedly they send you a check when you reach $25. Its been over a year and I have not seen a penny LMFAO!. One day we will have real sponsors and get member discounts on all this stuff.


----------



## redbug (Jan 3, 2008)

you should have a affiliate log in that you can check your stats to see how much people have spent through your link


----------



## Jim (Jan 3, 2008)

redbug said:


> you should have a affiliate log in that you can check your stats to see how much people have spent through your link



I lost all the info, So I just assumed when I reached $25 in whopping commisions they would send me a check....Thank the lord Im not relying on it. LMFAO!


----------



## bcritch (Jan 3, 2008)

Jim said:


> Before you guys order, Click on the link in the homepage. I get a percentage (affiliate or some crap) LOL! I dont know what it is and I have never gotten a penny from them. But If I do I will put it right back into tinboats.net. Supposedly they send you a check when you reach $25. Its been over a year and I have not seen a penny LMFAO!. One day we will have real sponsors and get member discounts on all this stuff.



No problem Jim!
I'm also going to order some Spinner Baits from Peoples Choice. I just have to do some more research and figure out how to customize them. So many choices :lol:


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 3, 2008)

So many choices of baits........so little time to fish!


----------



## shamoo (Jan 4, 2008)

Redbug, those airrus rods are they the tradition? Theses rod look really cool, no cork, one continious blank, I also like the reel seat sorta like a binder for a ski boot, very nice looken rod.


----------



## shamoo (Jan 4, 2008)

FishinNJ, just saw that reply, LMAO :lol:


----------



## redbug (Jan 4, 2008)

shamoo said:


> Redbug, those airrus rods are they the tradition? Theses rod look really cool, no cork, one continious blank, I also like the reel seat sorta like a binder for a ski boot, very nice looken rod.


 


no they are the spectra atf rods.. it feels like a great rod and someone will be happy when I pull them out of the hat...


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 4, 2008)

_Still_ waiting for my catalog :roll:


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 4, 2008)

Got my first order today!


----------



## Nickk (Jan 4, 2008)

what's that nozzle looking thing in the package with the Dancin' Eel? LPT scent?


----------



## redbug (Jan 4, 2008)

sweet. you pick some nice colors.
good luck with them 
try to limit me purchases until closer to fishing time
I can't stand the wait

Wayne


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 4, 2008)

Nickk said:


> what's that nozzle looking thing in the package with the Dancin' Eel? LPT scent?



It goes on top of the YUM scent bottles. You fill the head of the eel with scent. Hopefully it works!


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice lures. I have been eyeing those min cranks and the pond minnows for a while, just haven't bought them yet. Let me know how they work out for you. Same goes for the dancin eel. My girlfriend has one, but she only used it a few times. I used hers a few time but took it off after a few casts cause it kept snagging and I didnt wanna lose her lure. Its got a nice action though and I've watched Bill Dance catch tons of "chunky fish" with it :lol:


----------



## mr.fish (Jan 4, 2008)

That dancin eel has some nice action. After seeing it in the water, even I wanted to jump in the water and hit it. Good luck with the new bait.


----------



## slim357 (Jan 11, 2008)

Havent placed my order yet but the number one thing ill be ordering is new line. prob another manns baby -1, some flukes, gary yamamoto swim baits, storm kickin' minnow, prob a smithwick rattlin' rogue, I kinda want one of the new rat-l-traps but i got a bunch of the old ones still that havent been fished, if anyone has used the new traps plz let me know how they are. Other than that i might get a dancin eel and a frog. Man i just fliped thru the catalong and didnt see any ricos. They prob got them on the website but ill prob pic up one of those too.


----------



## bcritch (Jan 11, 2008)

I ordered the Dancin Eel from BPS and it's still on backorder. I ended up ordering it from Cabelas. They have it in stock.


----------



## slim357 (Jan 15, 2008)

Jim said:


> Before you guys order, Click on the link in the homepage. I get a percentage (affiliate or some crap) LOL! I dont know what it is and I have never gotten a penny from them. But If I do I will put it right back into tinboats.net. Supposedly they send you a check when you reach $25. Its been over a year and I have not seen a penny LMFAO!. One day we will have real sponsors and get member discounts on all this stuff.


Wheres the link?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 15, 2008)

slim357 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Before you guys order, Click on the link in the homepage. I get a percentage (affiliate or some crap) LOL! I dont know what it is and I have never gotten a penny from them. But If I do I will put it right back into tinboats.net. Supposedly they send you a check when you reach $25. Its been over a year and I have not seen a penny LMFAO!. One day we will have real sponsors and get member discounts on all this stuff.
> ...



https://tinboats.net/

Left hand side starts with "Fishing Jig & Rigs"


----------



## Jim (Jan 15, 2008)

esquired said:


> slim357 said:
> 
> 
> > Jim said:
> ...



I took the link off, No more affiliate from BassPro, Don't want to deal with the headache.


----------



## slim357 (Jan 15, 2008)

I read the first one and was a bit confused when i hit back and it was link for a cablas. So does the site get anything if I place an order from them?


----------



## Jim (Jan 15, 2008)

slim357 said:


> I read the first one and was a bit confused when i hit back and it was link for a cablas. So does the site get anything if I place an order from them?



We get nothing! The only one we do is landbigfish. I have not got a penny yet LOL! so don't worry about it.


Jim


----------



## bcritch (Jan 15, 2008)

Jim said:


> slim357 said:
> 
> 
> > I read the first one and was a bit confused when i hit back and it was link for a cablas. So does the site get anything if I place an order from them?
> ...



They have good prices. Their $10 cheaper than BPS on the Abu reel I'm looking at.


----------

